# Yet another cyclops in planted shrimp tank thread



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Copepods are fine. They are harmless and generally regarded as being a good thing to have. They are part of the clean up crew and usually a sign of a healthy tank. Hydra on the other hand...they can certainly be harmful to shrimp...especially the smaller ones.


----------



## natemcnutty (May 26, 2016)

Guppy fry is a decent option, but really, no way to get rid of them that I know of that wouldn't also harm the shrimp. Also, hydra hitchhike too, and they would reproduce regardless of algae or anything else (in fact, they will feed on the cyclops). You will need to take care of those using batel nut extract based products like No Planaria or Zero Planaria, or you'll have to use fenbendazole. Either of those will hurt snails, so remove any nerites or any other snails you'd like to keep


----------



## Veek (Nov 15, 2017)

Oh thanks for the tip about the nerites. I'll be sure to remove the single olive that I have when I dose the fenbendazole. So I guess the cyclops will go away once the excess algae is consumed? I've got hundreds (maybe a thousand?) that I can see on my glass.


----------

